# Aggressive breeds?



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been trying to find a new place to live so that we can save some money. Anyways, we've been looking around for apartments and ALL had breed restrictions. At first, we would just ask them the weight limit. They would say there's no limit as long as it's not an aggressive breed. "We have a German Shepherd." She replied, "Sorry. That's considered an aggressive breed." 

I asked her for some examples of her "aggressive" breeds. Guess what the top 3 were:
- Dobermans
- Rottweilers
- German Shepherds

Yet, I saw no where on the list mentioning Pit Bull Terriers. I saw a few being walked when I pulled into the complex as well. So do they just have a thing against Breeds that were bred for protection? It wasn't just one complex, there were many that stated the same. It was definitely not a big dog thing because I see Bull Mastiffs, Giant Schnauzers, etc... being walked. It's frustrating to hear how protection breeds are frowned upon.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I am in insurance here in Florida. MOST of the apts and insurance companies ban the following breeds:

GSD
Rott
Dobie
Akita
Pit bull of any kind
Presa Canario
Dogo Argentina
Huskies
Catahoula Leopard Dogs

I am sure I am missing a few. I knew I was getting a GSD so I hunted around to find an insurance company that would allow the GSD. When I had my prior WGSD- I had to live in a dumpy apartment that would accept ANY dog EXCEPT pit bulls. It does SUCK, especially seeing as Dachsunds have the highest bite rate- they just don't cause as much $$$ damage. 

Some places would ok the dog if they have the CGC certification or other obedience training certificates.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah that's what I found out here in Ohio when I was trying to get an apartment. I also saw Chows and Huskies on certain apartments lists. Almost all the apartments had breed restrictions and Ohio has breed legislation against pits, but it's apparently it's not enforced. 

If you put down "mix" on your lease and you have a well behaved dog and don't cause any trouble they don't seem to care in my complex. There's quite a few pits (that are ALL pit and very obvious pits), a pure-bred rottie, and SEVERAL chows. I certainly don't mind, I have a soft spot for all pups! I'd loooove to get a shepherd but I don't know how well that'd go over.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

sable gsd or black or bi color = gsd mix on lease? lol I mean people think they are are mixes anyway a lot of times.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

pets4life said:


> sable gsd or black or bi color = gsd mix on lease? lol I mean people think they are are mixes anyway a lot of times.


They don't even have to be sable. If you have a GSD that doesn't weigh 100+lbs people think they're too small and thus mixed. I don't know how many people tell me Sasha isn't pure because she's only 70lbs. The best one is Them: "She's going to be HUGE when she grows up." Me: "She'll be three in just a few months..." Them: "Oh.......she's so small." Yeah tell that to my ribs when she body slams me in the morning ROFL.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

more often than not, its the insurance company behind the apartment complex thats responsible for breed restrictions. Its all due to ignorance of course and bad owners causing the ignorance. We've never found an apartment that would allow GSDs. far as our previous apartment complex was concerned, Zena was a shiloh shepherd and Riley was easily a BC mix because thats what he is. Keep looking. You may have to look for privately owned places instead of big complexes to find an accepting place.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I personally don't believe any breed being aggressive unless being properly trained. Theres bad owners but not bad beeds. Its our faults that we give this breed that rep of being aggressive. I have a rottie and a GSD and both are big babbies; rottie more so than gsd. Bella just loves when ppl give her attention and play with her. Hachi is the type that he don't care if he gets attention or not lol. He gets it out of his big bones i buy.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a somewhat related question - do any insurance carriers consider any of the Belgian Shepherds (Malinois, Tervuren, etc.), King Shepherds, or Shiloh Shepherds to be "aggressive breeds" being that they share so much genetically with the GSD?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> I have a somewhat related question - do any insurance carriers consider any of the Belgian Shepherds (Malinois, Tervuren, etc.), King Shepherds, or Shiloh Shepherds to be "aggressive breeds" being that they share so much genetically with the GSD?


 
none that i've come across. I remember one of the apartments we were looking at actually had a list of welcomed breeds as well as unwelcome breeds. Dont remember if i asked why they'd done it that way but they literally handed us the list, told us to take it home and see if our breeds were on the welcome side. It was ALL of the AKC registered breeds at the time. 

We have renters insurance with USAA and they dont have breed restrictions so that has helped us a couple times in getting into a previously NO GSD attitude place because we got in writing our renters insurance would cover any bite related incidences. Dunno if that helps any but the only breeds on the restricted list were the ones already know to be on most of them. 

We asked about shilohs because we were interested in them at the time we were going to our second apartment and they were fine with them. Said as long as they werent GSDs, chows, rotts, dobies, or pits as long as they werent over the weight limits we were good.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was just curious. I've never had any trouble renting ... even when we had two dogs and two cats and now with one dog and three cats. We made our last move within 14 days because our landlord sold the old property (the house had been on the market for three years) and he needed us out ... wasn't an issue even with the critters.



> We have renters insurance with USAA and they dont have breed restrictions so that has helped us a couple times in getting into a previously NO GSD attitude place because we got in writing our renters insurance would cover any bite related incidences.


We also have USAA for our renter's insurance. Just FYI, however, they will cover liability on the first bite but will not cover your dog(s) after that. We asked them a lot of questions when we switched to them (we had State Farm previously but USAA was a better deal in our new place) and that was one of the things they told us.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> I was just curious. I've never had any trouble renting ... even when we had two dogs and two cats and now with one dog and three cats. We made our last move within 14 days because our landlord sold the old property (the house had been on the market for three years) and he needed us out ... wasn't an issue even with the critters.
> 
> 
> 
> We also have USAA for our renter's insurance. Just FYI, however, they will cover liability on the first bite but will not cover your dog(s) after that. We asked them a lot of questions when we switched to them (we had State Farm previously but USAA was a better deal in our new place) and that was one of the things they told us.


 
yeah they told us the same thing. They asked a ton of questions about Zena because she was an older rescue with no previous known history. We've never had any problems. I love USAA. No worries about bites here. All our dogs are more interested in drowning people with slobbery kisses. But they're also never put in a position they feel a bite would be necessary either.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> I was just curious. I've never had any trouble renting ... even when we had two dogs and two cats and now with one dog and three cats. We made our last move within 14 days because our landlord sold the old property (the house had been on the market for three years) and he needed us out ... wasn't an issue even with the critters.
> 
> 
> 
> We also have USAA for our renter's insurance. Just FYI, however, they will cover liability on the first bite but will not cover your dog(s) after that. We asked them a lot of questions when we switched to them (we had State Farm previously but USAA was a better deal in our new place) and that was one of the things they told us.


You got my attention with this...I'm going to look them up next (USAA). Is this something that might help in a breed banned community? I am supposed to start work 350 miles away in 6 days now, and am having a helluva time finding a place to live. Twice now I have found places that seemed perfect, then am told GSDs are banned. (also my friend that was going to let me stay with her lives in a trailer park where they are banned, she said "you can stay, but board the dogs...") I REALLY hate this. I took Axel into the office of 1 place, the guy loved him, proceeded to tell me when he started work there they said he could live there free, but would have to get rid of his dog ( a Pit mix ), so he doesn't live there, and doesn't like the policy, but it is what it is. I am getting so aggrevated with this assbackwards nonsense.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> You got my attention with this...I'm going to look them up next (USAA). Is this something that might help in a breed banned community? I am supposed to start work 350 miles away in 6 days now, and am having a helluva time finding a place to live. Twice now I have found places that seemed perfect, then am told GSDs are banned. (also my friend that was going to let me stay with her lives in a trailer park where they are banned, she said "you can stay, but board the dogs...") I REALLY hate this. I took Axel into the office of 1 place, the guy loved him, proceeded to tell me when he started work there they said he could live there free, but would have to get rid of his dog ( a Pit mix ), so he doesn't live there, and doesn't like the policy, but it is what it is. I am getting so aggrevated with this assbackwards nonsense.


 
USAA is actually for military and retired military. I know they will do bank loans outside of military but they're geared towards military personel


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> USAA is actually for military and retired military. I know they will do bank loans outside of military but they're geared towards military personel


Oh rats. Does give me the idea to at least ask about carrying my own bite insurance...I wonder if that would help? Anyone? That really seems fair...relieve them of responsibility? I would be glad to do that....why is that not an option??? Breed banning makes me so mad! My dogs are family members, kid sweet, and would never bite anyone that wasn't threatening thier home and family...this is just such a STUPID thing...I lost a lot of money years ago I put down, then they said, " Oh, BTW, your dogs gotta go..." after EVERY meeting for paperwork signing and such MY DOG was there, they said she was fine...then move in time "Oh BTW GSDs are banned". Crooked jerks thought they would spring that on me after I paid...I lost 5K, told them to f off. I didn't have the money left to sue them. (yeah, for the person that badmouthed me for "not asking more questions" last time I mentioned this, there's the details...)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> Oh rats. Does give me the idea to at least ask about carrying my own bite insurance...I wonder if that would help? Anyone? That really seems fair...relieve them of responsibility? I would be glad to do that....why is that not an option??? Breed banning makes me so mad! My dogs are family members, kid sweet, and would never bite anyone that wasn't threatening thier home and family...this is just such a STUPID thing...I lost a lot of money years ago I put down, then they said, " Oh, BTW, your dogs gotta go..." after EVERY meeting for paperwork signing and such MY DOG was there, they said she was fine...then move in time "Oh BTW GSDs are banned". Crooked jerks thought they would spring that on me after I paid...I lost 5K, told them to f off. I didn't have the money left to sue them. (yeah, for the person that badmouthed me for "not asking more questions" last time I mentioned this, there's the details...)


 
worth shot to ask if that would work and make sure you get it in writing on company letterhead. I'm going to be working on getting a "GOOD DOG!!!" file going on Shasta. Gonna ask vets for letters on her behavior as well as a few other people like my mentor trainer. Hoping to get her to the point eventually i can get her CGC on her.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The only apartment I have ever rented with a German Shepherd was in northern Virginia. There, we lived in a complex that had no weight limit on dogs and restricted very few breeds. I believe the only ones they did not allow were Akitas and Pit Bulls. The only stipulation was that you would bring the dog in to meet the staff and if the dog was friendly, there was no problem renting to you.

Since living there, however, we have not lived in an apartment but have never had any trouble renting homes from private landlords. We lived in a duplex when we lived in southern Virginia and then in a single family home in the country and now we're in a single family home at the edge of a very small town. We found our current place through the AHRN (Army Housing Referral Network). 

I've found that it's easier to rent from private landlords because they don't have to worry about having hundreds of units to rent and they don't have to worry about many of the same insurance restrictions that large complexes do. I always make it a point to let them know that we DO carry renter's insurance and that it DOES cover liability for our dog(s). Our particular policy is a shadow policy, which actually covers my dog on the property AND off the property were she to bite or otherwise hurt someone. I also make sure to tell them that she has a CGC and TDI (and what that means) and, when I have the chance, I will bring the dog along to interview with the landlord so they can see she is well-trained, well-behaved, and under control.

USAA *is* only for service members and their families. However, a lot of other companies that provide renters' insurance will also cover your dogs under their liability. We have previously had State Farm and before that Travelers and we had no issues with either one of them. We dropped Travelers when we lived in our last place because they would not cover us due to our distance from the fire department (we lived 15 minutes outside of town in the country) and then we changed from State Farm to USAA because we are consolidating all our banking and insurance with USAA. Plus it was a better deal.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> The only apartment I have ever rented with a German Shepherd was in northern Virginia. There, we lived in a complex that had no weight limit on dogs and restricted very few breeds. I believe the only ones they did not allow were Akitas and Pit Bulls. The only stipulation was that you would bring the dog in to meet the staff and if the dog was friendly, there was no problem renting to you.
> 
> Since living there, however, we have not lived in an apartment but have never had any trouble renting homes from private landlords. We lived in a duplex when we lived in southern Virginia and then in a single family home in the country and now we're in a single family home at the edge of a very small town. We found our current place through the AHRN (Army Housing Referral Network).
> 
> ...


 
to add something as well for Dazed, USAA doesnt cover motorhome insurance but they refer all motorhome customers to progressive because of similar policy rates and rules. Perhaps looks into Progressive for renters insurance and see what their rules are for canines. if we werent with USAA, we would be using Progressive for our insurance needs. Just some food for thought.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> to add something as well for Dazed, USAA doesnt cover motorhome insurance but they refer all motorhome customers to progressive because of similar policy rates and rules. Perhaps looks into Progressive for renters insurance and see what their rules are for canines. if we werent with USAA, we would be using Progressive for our insurance needs. Just some food for thought.


Thanks, I will be looking into this this next week. I'm in between a rock n a hard place...GRRR!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> Thanks, I will be looking into this this next week. I'm in between a rock n a hard place...GRRR!


 
those places always suck.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> those places always suck.


Yes, very much so. I gotta lotta fight in me though...I have a rough road ahead the next few weeks, but I will beat it somehow:smirk: eventually....I may be lookin at living in my van for a bit, with Shepherd pillows.... Thank you breed bans. Really appreciate the hassle, NOT,


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Do they ban Alsatians?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Smith3 said:


> Do they ban Alsatians?


Anything that "appears" to be GSD. That's what I am finding.... I would have no problem with lying right now...


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Smith3 said:


> Do they ban Alsatians?


I have been out of the homeowners side of insurance for about 2-3 years now- I think i saw ONE company with them listed. Be prepared to get your vet on your side to indicate that the dog is other than GSD (for those that are so similar) we had a lady tell us her Pit was a lab mix- the company went out to inspect and of course the dog barked at the inspector so he snapped a pic of the dog and sent to the insurance company. Insurance company threatened to cancel unless she could provide a letter from a vet saying the dog was NOT a pit bull mix- she of course could not, so we had to rewrite her with a company that just doesn't cover animal liability at all.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We have USAA too and so far I'm really happy with them. IF it wasn't for USAA I think it would have been a pain to find homeowners or renters that doesn't have a problem with three or four shepherds. Maybe you should all say that we've got Shiloh or King Shepherds. Especially if you have a Shepherd on the bigger side... 
Honestly, from the looks, there is not much different at all, only that some of them have the size of a great dane. 



KZoppa said:


> none that i've come across. I remember one of the apartments we were looking at actually had a list of welcomed breeds as well as unwelcome breeds. Dont remember if i asked why they'd done it that way but they literally handed us the list, told us to take it home and see if our breeds were on the welcome side. It was ALL of the AKC registered breeds at the time.
> 
> We have renters insurance with USAA and they dont have breed restrictions so that has helped us a couple times in getting into a previously NO GSD attitude place because we got in writing our renters insurance would cover any bite related incidences. Dunno if that helps any but the only breeds on the restricted list were the ones already know to be on most of them.
> 
> We asked about shilohs because we were interested in them at the time we were going to our second apartment and they were fine with them. Said as long as they werent GSDs, chows, rotts, dobies, or pits as long as they werent over the weight limits we were good.


----------

